# Chokes



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

I do quit abit of goose and duck hunting and was wondering about chokes. Does anyone have experience with the Briley Improved Modified. OR does anyone know if they maker of Drake Killers ships to Canada as I have heard alot of good things about them.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I have Briley chokes for all my shotguns. I can't tell you if they are superior or not compared to other after market chokes but they are without question in my mind far superior to stock chokes. I would guess the density of my patterns increase by at least 25% over the Rem chokes I had. I've never used a Improved Modified as I basically stick with the standard IC, Mod, and Full. I do have a Light Modified for a 20 ga that I'm getting to like. If there is one down fall to the Briley's it is the high cost.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

I bought a Briley IM Goose choke for my Benelli this year but havent got to do much shooting with it yet. I did a little snow goose hunting with it, went out twice and ended up with 10 birds. One shot was at least 45 yards so I think it helped quite a bit. I could exagerate and say I shot a snow goose at 120yds but the choke isnt going to do that for you. It will however give you a more uniform pattern that has a lot more knock down power. I did a pattern with a cheap load and it was tight but there was one hole, probably due to the load.


----------



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

I have tried them most of the more popular after-market chokes and the Briley IM is by far my favorite. It throws really tight and even patterns out to about 55-60 yards with heavy goose and duck loads and they also pattern well in my 5 stand skeet gun (over/under with Briley IC/IM). I have shot them in several guns including my Gold hunter, Citori special trap, Franchi 912, and my old rusty 870. The IM is one of the best all around chokes I use.


----------



## TexIndian (May 8, 2007)

I know this thread is a little stale, but I just joined up so.....

I have the Briley Titanium chokes for all my Browning O/U guns. They are the best IMO.

One thing I learned in the trap/sporting clay games is that you never need as much powder or as much choke as you think you do. The best example I can think of is trapshooting where targets are usually long shots compared to most hunting except maybe ducks or geese.

In trapshooting, there are two single-target events. In 'singles', you are standing 16 yards from the house when the target comes out at about 45 mph and going away fast. I used an Improved Cylinder for that and I was AA class. IC is less than a Modified, one step above a Skeet choke.

In 'handicap', the better you are (based on registered tournament scores), the further away you have to stand from the target house. I was at the 27 yard line (the farthest). Just like singles, the bird comes out and heads away from you at an unpredictable angle. By the time you see it, read it, and get your gun on it, it's _at least _40 yards away and leaving a vapor trail behind it. (Did I mention that this is hard?) Lots of folks use a full choke on those targets, but I won plenty of events using an Improved Modified - just a tad tighter than a Modified. My targets didn't get smoked like a full choke would do, but they all looked like bullseyes on the score sheet.

When I'm hunting for dove and quail, I use the IC in my first barrel and IM in the second (used only for the second bird in a pair, of course :roll: )


----------

